# ackies



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

what would you get if you breed a yellow ackie, and a red ackie?anyone done it!?


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

It's quite commonly done yes.

Amazingly you get a yellow x red ackie!  Seriously, they're not called anything different that i know of.

Most of the time though they are simply odd (ie a touch too loght or dark) ackies of one variety or the other labelled as a cross. The only crosses i've seen (that i'm 90%+ certain were crosses were nice but i'd still choose either a red or yellow.


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

so is that the other ackie, in the ackie family, ther are 3 monitors in the acki family, yellow, red and ? could be yellowXred?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

I think if you breed a yellowish coloured ackie to a reddish coloured ackie what you're likely to get is ... ackies.

The subspecies are:

_Varanus acanthurus acanthurus_
_Varanus acanthurus brachyurus_
_Varanus acanthurus insulanicus_

Now, I've heard some people claim that _V.a.acanthurus_ is the "red" ackie and that _V.a.brachyurus_ is the "yellow" ackie. In practice, I think if it's more yellow in colour, people label it a Yellow, and if it's more red in colour, people label it a Red, despite what subspecies it is.


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

Ssthisto said:


> Now, I've heard some people claim that _V.a.acanthurus_ is the "red" ackie and that _V.a.brachyurus_ is the "yellow" ackie. In practice, I think if it's more yellow in colour, people label it a Yellow, and if it's more red in colour, people label it a Red, despite what subspecies it is.


Exactly right, on top of that the vast majority of 'crosses' out there are simply ackies that are not quite your "text book" colour. Theres s tunnig pair of yellows in our local rep shop but we don't have £425 free to be spent on monitors ATM!


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

there going for £425?*EACH?* now that is expensive, luckely i have found a breeder, and shop will order them for me!


----------



## miffikins (Feb 25, 2007)

My male ackie was sold to me as a yellow. He has a beige-ish background with brown markings. Could he be a cross?? Doesn't matter either way to me, just curious :grin1: 

I got him for 60 quid! He's like damaged stock, almost all his toes missing. Still a little speed demon tho!


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

think that would be the yellow
yeh, the spots on yellows arent bright yellow there more of a creamy yellw. reds, well you know if you have a red, they are red spots, just red.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

miffikins said:


> My male ackie was sold to me as a yellow. He has a beige-ish background with brown markings. Could he be a cross?? Doesn't matter either way to me, just curious :grin1:
> 
> I got him for 60 quid! He's like damaged stock, almost all his toes missing. Still a little speed demon tho!


He could be anything.

I'd assume he's just _Varanus acanthurus_ and leave it at that. No guarantee he's a pure subspecies animal OR that he's a cross.


----------



## miffikins (Feb 25, 2007)

Yeah I think I'll call him an ackie and leave it there. He was the best 60 quid I ever spent! Despite his lack of toes he still runs around and climbs. Hes morecalm and friendly than I ever expected 

When I come to buy a female next year, should I get a red or a yellow, or see which he resembles most?


----------

